# Badger in a hay bale



## downtownjr

Could be a good photoshop pic, but not out of the realm of possibility. I have seen snakes baled before and Chet has a great pic of a snake he baled. So check out the badger tied to a round bale. He is alive according to the e-mail I got. Must have been a heck of a ride, even for a badger.








Enjoy.


----------



## Grateful11

Man I thought I saw something weird the other day. I bogged over what I thought was a dead baby deer while I was on the phone with my wife, couldn't get stopped in time, on the next round I noticed it was a dried up corpse of a dog. It looked like it had a red collar, need to go see if it has a name on it. Bogged a live skunk last summer, the 5140 stunk for 3 months. He wasn't quite dead so I squashed with my tires and I think that's what took the smell. I had to open the doors right after that for a while it smelled so bad in there you could taste it.


----------



## blkhawk

Found a dead raccoon in a small square bale last year


----------



## jpritchett

When you run a skunk threw your mower hurry up and shut your AC off. Leave it off for 10 minutes and then turn your AC back on. You wont have no smell in your cab. You might sweat a little but its worth not having to smell that.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have seen a sheep that got ran through a 4x4 hesston lol


----------



## mlappin

Found out I baled a family of raccoons in a round bale after it sat there for three days with highs in the upper 80's. Got it loaded on top of the truck, stood there with father a bit, and without discussion we decided that was one load that was going home slow as their was no way either one of was climbing up there to strap it down.


----------



## OkhayBallr

Last year this happened twice, what are the odds???


----------

